# picos de europas



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi everybody

Whilst we have travelled extensively in France, Italy and Germany over the last 20 odd years I have never been able to convince my other half to venture into Spain. That may be about to change! We were watching the Vuelta cycling race and they were going through the Picos des Europas National Park. It looked stunning. Any help/advice about aires, wild camping etc in this area would be useful.

Thanks

Lindybell


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

There is an aire in Potes main car park. Nice little rustic with nice little rustic people. At the end of the road there is a cable car ride.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

All Spanish aires here

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Spain and Portugal are great places to go, especially inland. Depends on time of year, though - high altitudes like the picos can be very chilly and wet in the autumn, for example.

But the beauty of motorhoming is you can always move somewhere warmer!

If you or your OH are not sure about Spain, why not try just over the border with France? If you like mountains, try Pena Montesana campsite, near Ainsa, in the Spanish pyrenees. It's in the ACSI book, no. 1992, has pool open all year, skiing and lovely walks and cycle tracks nearby. We should be there around 20 September!


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

*Spain is great*

We are sitting right now in a aire in a village called Jalance. 25 metres is the public swimming pool and the village is small but nice and friendly. The aire is basic clean and 50 metres from the main road, which is very quiet.
We are off out for a walk round the village and have no problem leaving the MH.

Don


----------

